# RCMA Foundation for Freelancing?



## blindpassion (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, I really need your advice if you have any experience with RCMA.

I want to purchase their KO palette (the full size palette), its avaliable from camerareadycosmetics.com

Do any of you have experience with RCMA foundations? what are your opinions?

These will be used for freelancing of course.
TIA!

Alexa


----------



## madame_morbid (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hey everyone, I really need your advice if you have any experience with RCMA.

I want to purchase their KO palette (the full size palette), its avaliable from camerareadycosmetics.com

Do any of you have experience with RCMA foundations? what are your opinions?

These will be used for freelancing of course.
TIA!

Alexa_

 
I use the RCMA foundations and love them!  They really are very versatile and depending on what application technique you use, can range from very sheer to full coverage.  My personal opinion is that you should purchase the Shinto and KO sampler palettes before trying the full sizes, as this will enable you to see which you will get more use from. My client base may be different from yours, but I use my Shinto palette far more often than the KO.  I definitely recommend buying the thinner that goes with the foundations, as it gives a lovely dewy finish and sheers the product down somewhat.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 21, 2009)

^ Thank-you! I am considering purchasing the KO palette because my clients usually range between NC/NW 15 - NC/NW 35


----------



## madame_morbid (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_^ Thank-you! I am considering purchasing the KO palette because my clients usually range between NC/NW 15 - NC/NW 35_

 
Then I would definitely get the Shinto palette.  Although it does have more of the olive toned shades it also includes some of the paler pink based shades also which cover the shades you would need.  I find my own client base is similar to yours and as I said, I use the KO palette less often.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 21, 2009)

Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou! Ive looked at a few more pics and I think you're right.

Do you own the shinto palette as of now?
Can I ask you a big favour? You can of course say no!
The internet pictures of it are REALLY terrible, do you think you could take a picture of it for me? I would love to see an actual photo of it instead of a company image.


----------



## madame_morbid (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou! Ive looked at a few more pics and I think you're right.

Do you own the shinto palette as of now?
Can I ask you a big favour? You can of course say no!
The internet pictures of it are REALLY terrible, do you think you could take a picture of it for me? I would love to see an actual photo of it instead of a company image._

 
I do have one in use right now.  My husband and I are in the middle of packing up to move house, but if I can get at our camera stuff easily I'll take a photo for you.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 22, 2009)

every pro MA i've talked to (or from research) recommends the Shinto palettes. If Full Coverage ever gets DC'd, i'm sooo buying Shinto.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 22, 2009)

there's a thread with a picture of the shinto palette in the ModelMayhem forums, here's a link:
ModelMayhem.com - RCMA...help please


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 22, 2009)

Alexa - I have used the RCMA foundations on clients in the past and agree it is a great product.  Very versatile, as it can be thinned down as needed or used "full on" for maximum coverage.  

I've also used Kryolan but like RCMA foundation palettes better.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 22, 2009)

awe, rach, you are a lifesaver.

Do you have the palettes? or the individual ones ?
Do you think the shinto palette (if you have experience with it) is a good choice? how light are the lightest shades?







 !


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 22, 2009)

I have the Shinto full size- although it's pretty much gone at this point from years of heavy use (in the last year I have really scaled back my freelancing for several reasons, most of them personal). Anyway, it has some good lighter pink based shades - sounds like most of your clients are in the MAC range of 15-35? Should fit the bill - I would get the sampler to start to ensure it meets your needs. I love foundation palettes because you can mix and blend shades "on the fly".  The Shinto palette has a good diversity of undertones and intensities to work with.  It also has the RCMA "porcelain" and "ivory" shades which will be essential for you to use as mixers.

The other thing to consider is that this is a classic oil-based creamy foundation formula.  For clients that want "oil-free everything", it may not be something you want to use.  Again, you can thin it out, but it's still oil-based.  Of course, you likely are aware of this, but just wanted to mention it.

Again, if you've not used it before, definitely do the sampler first.

Not to be overkill on the info here - but I also really like Mehron's concealer wheels.  Must be set with powder (like most) but I love the shades and consistency.

OK - sorry for the lengthy post.  Hope some of this was helpful.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats so so helpful, I very much appreciate it.

Is it the type of consistency where I would be able to thin it down with MAC's face and body mixing medium, and then say mix a RCMA shade with MAC's white face and body to lighten the color? (these are just general examples to try and figure out its uses)

Also, have you ever had clients have a bad reaction to this foundation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're a HUGE help.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 22, 2009)

I've never used the MAC F&B mixing medium, but I don't know why it would not work......but again, have not tried it, so don't want to say for sure.  I've actually used it with MAC's Fix+ to sheer it out, and that worked pretty well.

As far as reactions, I have not had any issues with it.  Clients that are really sensitive and oily, I use glominerals pressed mineral foundation on them (I have a full foundation magazine of their pressed foundations).  So I have more than one option in my kit.  It's really a matter of taking it on a case by case basis.  

Let us know what you end up with and how you like it.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jan 22, 2009)

I've used the KO and Olive shades from RCMA (KO1, 3, and 7 and Olive 1, 3, and 5, along with Ivory), and I really like the product. Great versatility. My favourite foundations I've used so far.

The full size pots are really easy to break though >.<


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 22, 2009)

some MUAs on the ModelMayhem forum do just that! Mixing RCMA with MAC F&B mixing medium and/or the foundation. Or they'll use MAC FIX+. One of them will do a thin light layer of RCMA then apply a thin layer of MAC F&B on top. I'm not sure about the white though.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 23, 2009)

Rach, I ended up buying:

RCMA Shinto Palette (the sampler size, so I can get a feel for how I like it.)
Graftobian Color Corrector Palette
Graftobian Stainless Steel Mixing Palette
Graftobian Mixing Spatula
Disposable Mascara Wands
Disposable Lipgloss Wands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I live in Canada it will take... 23429389 years to get here. But when it does, Ill let you know what I think!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2009)

ooh so even if it takes a million years to arrive, please let us know what you think of the Graftobian color correcting palette! I've been lemming that forever! Thanks in advance...or should I say 23429389 years in advance, lol.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 23, 2009)

Ill definitely let you know!


----------



## entyce08 (Jan 23, 2009)

wow ....... i just ordered the KO sampler pallette, so hopfully i get you guys a review next week also!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 23, 2009)

^ Excited to hear your review! We can do a dual review and compare both the products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that way everyone will get a review of each. yayy


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_






 Ill definitely let you know!_

 
let me kno 2 b/c i'm thinkin about ordering both sampler palettes for my kit


----------



## entyce08 (Feb 3, 2009)

I finally got my pallette.......and i have to say that i love the construction and the HUGE mirror......i haven't used the product yet but i will try it out in the nest couple days and then i will be using it on a job this weekend.......i'll be sure to post and let you all know how it goes!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 3, 2009)

I just got mine yesterday! I agree, the mirror is awesome, its such a cute palette. I will be trying it out within the next few days


----------



## carandru (Mar 14, 2009)

Blindpassion, have you used your graftobian corrector palette yet?  I'm thinking of ordering for my kit and just wanted some reviews.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 14, 2009)

Girl, get it.

The color correcting palette is the one I bought, and it's fantastic. Covers up discoloration, redness, etc like a dream!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You only need a little bit to do the job.


----------

